# Leather shift boot



## koz (Jun 27, 2009)

Test fitted perforated little grey leather shift boot.
easy to remove and easy to install.
what do you guys think?
Should I say with this color? 
shift boot try out on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
shift boot close up on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

koz said:


> Test fitted perforated little grey leather shift boot.
> easy to remove and easy to install.
> what do you guys think?
> Should I say with this color?
> ...


Looks good but I think you need a shot of the entire interior to get the overall feel of the color.


----------

